# MTB Touren und Biker - Bremen und umzu



## EgonDwsw (27. September 2016)

Moin Moin! 

Bin neu in der Welt des Mountainbikens und such dementsprechend aktuell viel nach Strecken bzw. Trails und natürlich auch Leuten mit denen man diese gemeinsam bewältigen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin also für jegliche Hilfeleistungen sehr dankbar!

VG Egon


----------



## Hobb (1. Oktober 2016)

moin,
tja Bremen ist immer noch kein Mtb-Paradies oder die Mtb-News werden nicht mehr so beachtet, oder beides.

Wollte morgen mal 'n büschen los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exty (2. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

also komme auch aus Bremen. Aber Touren kannste hier halt vergessen. Fahre eigentlich nur im Deister, Harz oder halt in die Alpen. Für ne abendrunde mit dem Hardtail hat sich immer ne tour an der Weser richtung Achim und andere Weser Seite zurück bewährt.


----------



## Rookie4live (10. Dezember 2016)

Moin, 

hast du schon was gefunden. Bin auch Anfänger und auf der Suche nach Touren und oder Leuten die da mal bock drauf haben. Fahre ab und an mal kleinere Runden Bürgerpark-> Uniwildnis (nervige Hunde/ Besitzer!)--> "Autobahntrail" -->repeat
leider das beste nahgelegene "Gelände" was ich gefunden hab. 
@ Exty deine Wesertour heißt am Deich auf dem Teerweg entlang oder gibt es da noch geileren Untergrund?
Kommt man bei deinen Deister/ Harz Touren mit nem Hardtail noch gut zurecht? wenn ja wäre ich vll mal dabei 

schönes We


----------



## Exty (10. Dezember 2016)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast du schon was gefunden. Bin auch Anfänger und auf der Suche nach Touren und oder Leuten die da mal bock drauf haben. Fahre ab und an mal kleinere Runden Bürgerpark-> Uniwildnis (nervige Hunde/ Besitzer!)--> "Autobahntrail" -->repeat
> leider das beste nahgelegene "Gelände" was ich gefunden hab.
> ...



Hey Harz/Deister kommt man immer mit ein Hardtail zurecht kommt immer auf das Fahrkönnen drauf an mit einem Hardtail kann man viel anstellen.
Bürgerpark hinten am See wo Bike normalerweise verboten ist und die ganzen Hunde sind ist ganz nett um ein bißchen Technik zu lernen . 
An der Weser wie gesagt bestimmten Namen kenne ich dafür leider nicht würde sagen 50 % Asfalt 30 % Schotter 20 % Feldweg . Ist eher was für die Ausdauer . 

Man könnte sich auf jedenfall mal treffen und vielleicht mal zusammen in Harz oder Deister. 
Wie alt bist du den und wo kommst her ?


----------



## Rookie4live (10. Dezember 2016)

Bin 31 und komm ausm Viertel und du? Fährst du mit Auto oder Zug gen Harz?


----------



## Exty (10. Dezember 2016)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Bin 31 und komm ausm Viertel und du? Fährst du mit Auto oder Zug gen Harz?



Hey super,

fahre immer mit dem Auto habe ein Dienstwagen und muss zum Glück kein Sprit zahlen . Wie gesagt müsste man sich mal treffen.

Was hast du den für ein Bike ? 
Hattest bist Dato noch nicht mit MTB zu tun ?


----------



## Rookie4live (10. Dezember 2016)

Jo vorher nix mit MTB zu tun gehabt, aber jetzt schon ziemlich bock drauf mich da mehr mit zu befassen und Skills zu bekommen.
Hab dieses Bike https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-copperhead3s-562-12041



Exty schrieb:


> wie gesagt müsste man sich mal treffen.



Wohnst du denn auch hier in der Stadt und fährst am Feierabend/We mal ne Runde oder nur Ausserhalb?


----------



## Exty (10. Dezember 2016)

Joar wohne am schnoor . Wie gesagt mann könnte dich auf jedenfall mal treffen . Zur Zeit bin ich jedoch leider Verletzt und mein Fully hat leider auch gerade ein zwei Probleme aber das bekommt man wieder hin 

Nur ich versuche es immer zu vermeiden hier rumzufahren wenn dann wirklich nur wegen Ausdauer .  Da ist der Harz doch sehr viel interessanter. 

Lass dir dein Bike hier in Bremen nicht klauen


----------



## Hobb (11. Dezember 2016)

Wo sollte man sich denn dann das Rad klauen lassen?

moin und sorry, der bot sich ja quasi an.

Biete Euch an mal für so 2h den Guide zu geben für eine Tour durch den Warwer Sand (Fahrenhorst) oder die Wolfsschlucht (Syke)

Etwas Praxis im Gelände schadet sicher nicht bevor es in den Harz geht.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Rookie4live (11. Dezember 2016)

Wegen dem klauen extra ne Hausratversicherung angeschafft^^

Dann erstmal Gute Besserung 
wohnst ja quasi direkt um die Ecke. Dann sag doch mal bescheid wenn du wieder fit bist.

@ Ralf. Klingt sehr gut. Wann peilst du denn an mal wieder Warwer Sand oder Wolfsschlucht zu fahren? Wollt jetzt am We auch mal den Warwer Sand anschaun, aber musste wegen Wetter und falscher Kleidung dann bei der Hälfte kehrt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (12. Dezember 2016)

moin,
anpeilen ist übertrieben aber Do, Fr und Sonntag habe ich Zeit. Und dann ab dem 22. bis zum Jahresende.

Vergangenen Sonntag war es mir aber auch zu windig.


----------



## Exty (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde auf jedenfall noch ein parr Tage brauchen. Habe mir das Steißbein geprellt beim Manuel üben .
Dazu ist mein Freilaufkörper im Arsch und muss jetzt warten was Canyon sagt bzw. mir ein neuen Schickt.


----------



## Hobb (13. Dezember 2016)

der Winter ist ja noch lang. Ich guide auch gern nochmal wenn Du wieder auf dem Rad sitzt.

Gute Genesung


----------



## Rookie4live (11. Januar 2017)

Moin, 
frohes neues und so. Hoffe hier sind alle wieder gesund munter? 
Deister, Harz, Warwer Sand? Ich wäre mal wieder dabei.
mittlerweile war ich auch schon einmal auf den trails im deister. das war schonmal sehr geil.
also wenn ihr mal wieder was plant sagt gerne bescheid.
bis denn


----------



## Exty (11. Januar 2017)

Das klingt doch super. Bin auch wieder einigermaßen fit. Warte nur drauf das meine teile von fox und canyon wieder kommen und dann könnte die erste fahrt dieses Jahr beginnen.


----------



## dinosaur (11. Januar 2017)

Hobb schrieb:


> Wo sollte man sich denn dann das Rad klauen lassen?
> 
> moin und sorry, der bot sich ja quasi an.
> 
> ...




Ist ja ein starkes Stück, dass du hier einfach heimlich wieder anfängst zu guiden!   
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal wieder eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.
Gruß
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2017)

moin Dino,
ich find's eher unheimlich.

Neuerdings verteilt es sich ja sogar auf 2 Bremen-Threads! Da ist das Gedränge nicht so groß.

Ausfahrt immer gerne, bei halbwegs vernünftigem Wetter.


----------



## Heiko2062 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo @ all,.....komme aus der Gegend Emtinghausen und fahre schon über 1 Jahr mit dem MTB durch die Gegend, Warwer Sand und Wolfsschlucht war ich auch schon, Deister finde ich sehr reizvoll,.....bin schon mal den Nienstedter Pass hochgekrabbelt.

Gemeinsame Ausfahrt hier in der Gegend oder sonstwo bin ich gerne dabei. Wann gehts los?,.......lasst uns was machen!


----------



## EgonDwsw (19. Januar 2017)

Moin, da bin ich auch wieder, hatte keinerlei Benachrichtigungen bekommen und dachte der Thread wäre tot -.- Gemeinsame Ausfahrt im Bereich Warwer Sand wäre klasse. Dieses Wochenende wer Zeit und Lust? 
Und weiß jemand, ob man den AB-Trail wieder befahren kann? Letztens war da alles zugewuchert...


----------



## Heiko2062 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei,...Wetter wird wohl gut,...sonnig und kalt,.....wo ist der AB Trail?


----------



## Exty (19. Januar 2017)

AB Trail habe ich auch noch nicht gehört 

Wochenende könnte bei mir auch klappen für ne schicke runde.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja ne schöne runde hin.


----------



## EgonDwsw (19. Januar 2017)

AB-Trail meint den Autobahntrail zwischen dem Restaurant Platzhirsch und der Blocklander Hemmstraße...


----------



## Exty (19. Januar 2017)

EgonDwsw schrieb:


> AB-Trail meint den Autobahntrail zwischen dem Restaurant Platzhirsch und der Blocklander Hemmstraße...



Ich weis zwar wo du gedanklich gerade bist nur wo soll da ein trail sein ?


----------



## EgonDwsw (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Rookie4live (20. Januar 2017)

Muss das WE leider arbeiten. Aber falls sich Montag/ Dienstag was ergibt wär ich dabei.

Der ab-trail ist auf befahrbar und leider mit kombinationen aus bürgerpark/blockland/waller feldmarksee und uniwildnis die beste "hometrailrunde"  die ich in bremen so für den feierabend kenne. allerdings starte ich nicht beim platzhirsch, da gehts glaub ich echt nicht. Fahre bei sonem Stromhaus bei der Haltestelle Kuhgrabenweg der 28 rein. Von da bis Hemmstraße gehts ganz gut.


----------



## EgonDwsw (20. Januar 2017)

Jo, war eben da und hab es mir "angeschaut". Also beim Platzhirschen kommt man zwar rein, besser ist es aber wie von Rookie angesprochen. Insgesamt aber dennoch ziemlich zugewuchert, ständig haste irgendeinen Ast im Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EgonDwsw (20. Januar 2017)

Bezeichnet Uniwildnis diesen Teil zwischen Unisse und Hochschulring?


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2017)

moin,
der ABtrail geht eigentlich noch über die Hemmstrasse hinaus bis Lesum / Grambke, hat aber für Mtbr nur einen Reiz am Nachtweidesee (zwischen See und A27) und auf der Runde um den Grambker Feldmarksee. Wenn man dort in der Nähe wohnt paßt das schon ganz gut für 'ne schöne Runde.

Bin gestern im Warwer Sand / Hoher Berg gefahren und das war trotz Spikes nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2017)

EgonDwsw schrieb:


> Bezeichnet Uniwildnis diesen Teil zwischen Unisse und Hochschulring?


ja


----------



## EgonDwsw (20. Januar 2017)

Hobb schrieb:


> der ABtrail geht eigentlich noch über die Hemmstrasse hinaus bis Lesum / Grambke, hat aber für Mtbr nur einen Reiz am Nachtweidesee (zwischen See und A27) und auf der Runde um den Grambker Feldmarksee.



Okay, wie kommt man da denn hin? Also wie wäre der Verlauf ab der Hemmstraße? Übers Blockland zum Waller Feldmarksee und dann bis zum Sander Center? Und wie dann weiter?



Hobb schrieb:


> Bin gestern im Warwer Sand / Hoher Berg gefahren und das war trotz Spikes nicht so prickelnd.



Okay, das klingt nicht so dolle, also besser warten, bis der Schnee/das Eis weg ist?


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2017)

Dieser Track paßt von der Hemmstrasse bis zum Nachtweidesee. Den Gramker Feldmarksee würde ich direkt nach dem Nachtweidesee anfahren, unter der A27 durch und dann rechts.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=4DF35E065D56F3AF4BF277723F9DAD83.fe3?fileId=wxmkseehvcffwclg

Fleißiger Mtbr übrigens! Vielen Dank fürs Teilen!


----------



## EgonDwsw (20. Januar 2017)

Super. Vielen Dank, werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Exty (22. Januar 2017)

Hey habe mich eben kurz für 2 Std aufs HT geschmissen und den AB Trail gesucht. Jetzt wohne ich schon so lange in Bremen und kannte ihn nicht.
Wer hat den die kleinen Kicker da gebaut 
Und das Zelt was da unten steht sieht ja auch sehr einladend aus 

Aber sonst ganz nett in zusammenhang mit der Uniwildnis ne kleine Tour wert.


----------



## Rookie4live (23. Januar 2017)

morgen hab ich noch frei. falls du die runde nochmal machen willst.

jo das zelt sorgt für schöne walking dead atmosphäre in den abendstunden^^


----------



## Rookie4live (23. Januar 2017)

achja falls irgendwer von euch jemanden in bremen oder umgebung kennt der ein YT Capra (evtl auch jeffsy) in m oder s fährt. Wäre ein Traum wenn ich ne Nummer bekommen könnte. Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen weil ich überleg mir eins zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exty (24. Januar 2017)

Wer war den heute mit seinem Strive im Bürgerpark unterwegs?


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (27. Januar 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> achja falls irgendwer von euch jemanden in bremen oder umgebung kennt der ein YT Capra (evtl auch jeffsy) in m oder s fährt. Wäre ein Traum wenn ich ne Nummer bekommen könnte. Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen weil ich überleg mir eins zu holen.



Ich habe beide in M

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Rookie4live (9. Februar 2017)

@ pathfinder
ach was! ja ganz geil
leider keine Mailbenachrichtigung mehr aus dem Forum bekommen...
...Jetzt hab ich das Capra in M schon bestellt^^
Kommt in einer Woche. hoffe es passt dann ganz gut für meine 1,71

wohnst du denn in Bremen? Welches Bike gefällt dir besser?

@All 
was geht denn sonst mit dem Rest so? Sonntag wäre ich für eine Tour mit dem XC Bike am Start wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Autobahntrail, Pellens Park, Warwer Sand, Wolfsschlucht, Deister, Harz,
Wenn wer was plant gerne bescheid sagen.

bis denn


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (9. Februar 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> @ pathfinder
> ach was! ja ganz geil
> leider keine Mailbenachrichtigung mehr aus dem Forum bekommen...
> ...Jetzt hab ich das Capra in M schon bestellt^^
> ...



HI,

mit meinen 1,76 ist M für mich OK mit Tendenz zu " könnte minimal größer " .
Daher für Dich Meiner Meinung nach passend. 

Ich war mit dem Jeffsy in Braunlage und Sankt Andreasberg und habe entschieden, dass ich mehr Reserven benötige. Also das Capra nachgeordert.

Generell ist mein Fahrprofil mehr DH- als XC lastig, was mehr fürs Capra spricht. Gefallen tun mir beide.
Eigentlich wollte ich Jeffsy verkaufen aber meine Frau hat was dagegen. ("... vielleicht kann ich ja..." , meinte Sie. Abwarten  ) . 

Ich wohne nahe Zeven und arbeite in Bremen Nord. Eine Probefahrt wäre also überall dazwischen möglich gewesen . 
Hast Dich ja jetzt schon entschieden und ich kann Dich nur beglückwünschen.

Bzgl. meines Fahrprofils habe ich, wie Ihr alle hier im Bremer Raum wohl auch, eher wenig Möglichkeiten.

Also:

Regelmäßig Deister
Harz ( sobald Schnee wieder weg )
Harburger Berge ( dann aber eher mit Jeffsy )
Pellens 
Zeven 


Hier noch ein kleiner Eindruck aus dem Deister von letztem Sonntag....

Gruß


----------



## Rookie4live (10. Februar 2017)

Hey,

ja superärgerlich das ich das mit der Probefahrt nicht früher gelesen hab. aber naja mit dem capra wird schon alles tip top 

Wegen den Fahrgebieten.
Gibt es denn in oder bei Zeven gute Trails etc?
Harburger Berge war ich noch nie, hab nur mal was vom "Supertrail" gelesen.
Wär ich auf jedenfall auch sehr interessiert mal ne Tour zu fahren.
Also falls du oder wer anders hier dort mal ne Tour anpeilt würde und Mitfahrer sucht...


Bis denn und schönes Wochenende


----------



## EausB (10. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich denn überhaupt mal mit dem MTB fahre, dann als Hausrunde auf Schleichwegen durch Vahr und Oberneuland bis nach Oyten Sagehorn, mehr so trekking Charakter, bsi auf einen Weg auch alles gut mit meinem Alltagsrad zu fahren.
Zu den anderen Zielen muß das Rad dann immer ins oder ans Auto :-(. 

In Zeven gibts eine kleinen Parcours, startet nahe der BMX-Bahn (ZEven-Aspe; ?Industriestraße?), der vom dortigen BMX- und MTB-Club wohl mal angelegt worden ist.
In den Harburger Bergen und der Fischbeker Heide sind für norddeutsche GEfilde Traumstrecken!
Ich glaube, da ist jetzt nächste Woche am 19. glaube ich eine CTF von RG Uni Hamburg. DAs wäre doch zum Kennenlernen der Gegend für die ein oder anderen "MTB-Tourenbiker Bremen+umzu" von Euch DIE Gelegenheit. Ich selbst dürfte da konditionell überfordert sein (und habe auch noch 'ne Kohlfahrt am Vorabend)
Von Achim (2. Abfahrt) soll man nett vorbei an den Bunkern (kleiner Parcours?) bsi weiter nach Etelsen sehr schön fahren können. Hinten weiter sind dann reizvolle Wege und Singletrails unmittelbar an einem toten Weserarm.
Warwer Sand kann man z.B. gut starten am Sportplatz, nordöstlich von Fahrenhorst. ODer auch beiem Dreimädelhaus in Kirchseelte und dann erstmal durch den Wald bis nach Fahrenhorst.
Zwischen Sandhatten und Sandkrug gibts nahe der Hunte auch zahllose Wege und Trails in den Wäldern. Und auf die Dünen des Geestrücken auch mal kurze knackige Steigungen und Steilabfahrten. 
Im Harz war cih leider nur zwei, drei Mal vor Jahren. Mehr Zeit im Auto oder Zug mit Anfhart zu verbringen als aufm Rad - hielt mich meist davon ab.
Nahe Damme läßt sich es auch schön mtb-Touren, sind aber auch locker 80 km Anfahrt aus HB.

Über Rennies-Sport-Reisen treffen sich sonntags im Winter welche regelmäßig zum Radfahren in SChwachhausen. Vermute mal, es dürften überwiegend CycloCrosser und schlechtwetterfeste Rennradler sein.


Vllt. kommen wir hier in Brmenzu einer losen Fahrgemeinschaft ja mal zusammen aufs Rad, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bhvloki (27. März 2017)

Exty schrieb:


> Wer war den heute mit seinem Strive im Bürgerpark unterwegs?



Also ich fahr in Bremen mit meinem Strive durch den BP. Das Rad in Grau und n Vogel in blauen Klamotten oben drauf?


----------



## Exty (27. März 2017)

bhvloki schrieb:


> Das Rad in Grau und n Vogel in blauen Klamotten oben drauf?



Der wird es gewesen sein


----------



## bhvloki (28. März 2017)

Exty schrieb:


> Der wird es gewesen sein


Ja dann, ähm, Moin! ^^

Du bist aber nicht der, der mir "nicht artgerechte Haltung" vorgeworfen hat?


----------



## Exty (28. März 2017)

bhvloki schrieb:


> Ja dann, ähm, Moin! ^^
> 
> Du bist aber nicht der, der mir "nicht artgerechte Haltung" vorgeworfen hat?



Doch das könnte möglich sein. Welches Strive hast du ? Könnte man da ggg. mal Probe sitzen?


----------



## bhvloki (28. März 2017)

Exty schrieb:


> Doch das könnte möglich sein. Welches Strive hast du ? Könnte man da ggg. mal Probe sitzen?



2016er AL7.0 in M
Probesitzen kriegt man sicher mal hin


----------



## EgonDwsw (9. Mai 2017)

Wer war denn heute Nachmittag mit seinem schwarz-weißen Canyon-Hardtail in der Neustadt unterwegs? Bzw. parallel zur Hochstraße in Rtg. Becks?


----------



## Trialsfahrer (28. Juli 2017)

Moin, 
dachte ich melde mich mal. Habe mir Grade ein stumpy zugelegt und bin sogar momentan in Bremen. Weiß noch nicht wie lange aber ein paar tage bin ich wohl noch hier. Sonst bin ich auch öfters in Bremen. Fahre auf jedenfall heute noch (leider Helm vergessen). Gerne melden wenn wer bock hat


----------



## EgonDwsw (18. August 2017)

Weiß jemand, ob es in Bremen nen regelmäßigen Bike-Treff für Cross-Country o.Ä. gibt?


----------



## EgonDwsw (18. August 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst du mir sagen, wo das genau ist und ob man da mit nem HT gut zurecht kommt?


----------



## Hobb (18. August 2017)

EgonDwsw schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es in Bremen nen regelmäßigen Bike-Treff für Cross-Country o.Ä. gibt?


moin,
Syke ist zwar nicht Bremen aber...der RSV Bruchhausen-Vilsen hat einen regelmäßigen Mtb-Treff jeden Sonntag um 10:00 bei "per pedal"
an der B6 in Syke. Gastfahrer werden auch mitgenommen.

Vielleicht genügt es auch sonntags gegen 10 oder 11 am Platzhirsch vorbeizuschauen.

Ich selbst sitze nur noch sporadisch auf den Querfeldeinrädern. Wir können uns aber gern mal für eine CC-Runde bei mir im südlichen Bremer Umland verabreden.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnjoyRide (2. November 2017)

Moin Moin,
Komme war nicht aus Bremen, ist aber von dem Flachland Bremerhaven (da komm ich her...) nicht schwer zu erreichen. Suche noch Kameraden um den lockeren Untergrund durch die Luft zu schmeißen (nicht für den Spielplatz). Ist ziemlich langweilig hier im flachen und alleine...

Grüße


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (2. November 2017)

Moin EnjoyRide

Wenn du mal vor hast dich und dein Bike, anstatt den lockeren Untergrund, kontroliert durch die Luft zu schmeissen, musst du mal im Pellens Park in Bremen Nord, rein schnuppern.

Dort triffst du uns, den FRC Pellens und ettlich gelegenheiten zum Abheben.


Gruss

Stef


----------



## EnjoyRide (2. November 2017)

FRC-Pellens-eV schrieb:


> Moin EnjoyRide
> 
> Wenn du mal vor hast dich und dein Bike, anstatt den lockeren Untergrund, kontroliert durch die Luft zu schmeissen, musst du mal im Pellens Park in Bremen Nord, rein schnuppern.
> 
> ...



Sieht cool aus, würde sa/so mal vorbeikommen, sonst nächste Woche sa/so (die DB braucht ja wieder 2 Wochen um ein paar Pfützen zu beseitigen). Gibt's da nen Ansprechpartner oder sowas der mir die Trails und den Park zeigen kann?

Grüße


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (5. November 2017)

Moin

Es ist alles sehr übersichtlich.
Ich selber bin Sonntag da, also heute.
Wenn du dort nach Stef fragst, wirst du schon die nötige info bekommen.


Gruss

Stef


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wenn Ihr Bock auf Touren habt könnt Ihr gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------



## EausB (1. April 2019)

Hat einer einen Tip für einen Track etwa bei GPSies für eine MTB-Tour nahe Bremerhaven, die auch ein paar Reize setzt und nicht nur über hollandradtaugliche Wirtschaftswege führt?


----------



## Deleted 97228 (16. Juni 2019)

Da gibts hier nur den Wingster Wald oder den Wernerwald in Cux. Da bin ich meist unterwegs und auf den Schotterwegen am Deich.


----------



## Toxic85 (22. Juni 2019)

Und die Küstenheide bietet hier auch noch mal ein paar Möglichkeiten- lässt sich gut mit dem Wernerwald verbinden.


----------



## EausB (27. Juni 2019)

In der Wingst gab es bis vor zwei, drie Jahren eine CTF. 
Okay, wird nicht soo kross sein, aber vllt. hat der örtliche Radsportverein die Touren als CTF-Permanente auf der Heimseite oder als Tracks bei GPSies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 97228 (27. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Tip. Hab die Tour bei GPSies gefunden und gleich mal runter geladen. Wenn ich wieder fahren darf, werd ich die Tour mal abfahren.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (19. Mai 2020)

EausB schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Tip für einen Track etwa bei GPSies für eine MTB-Tour nahe Bremerhaven, die auch ein paar Reize setzt und nicht nur über hollandradtaugliche Wirtschaftswege führt?



Schmidts Kiefern bei Garlstedt/Schwanewede bietet abwechslungsreiches Gelände.


----------



## Marvimoto (19. Mai 2021)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Schmidts Kiefern bei Garlstedt/Schwanewede bietet abwechslungsreiches Gelände.


Moin in die Runde aus Bremen-Nord.  Schmidts Kiefern kann ich so bestätigen, an teilweise sehr gut besuchten Blockland/Lesum-Tagen hat es mich immer öfter nach Leuchtenburg, Schwanewede etc. gezogen, einfach mal links und rechts von den Landstraßen rum fahren


----------



## monsieur_marci (15. September 2022)

Moin!
Gibt es inzwischen hier ne kleine sich regelmäßig treffende Gruppe in Bremen und umzu?

Ich bin 35, ganz neu dabei und nach fast 20 Jahren wieder aufm MTB. Hab mir ein Radon Jealous 8.0 Hardtail gekauft und suche in der Umgebung gern Strecken und gern auch Mitfahrer (oder Gruppen, bei denen ich Mitfahrer sein darf  ).
Bin allgemein recht fit würde ich sagen, komme aber grad erst wieder so richtig rein ins biken.

Rad ist auch schnell in den Caddy gepackt und fahre gern ein Stück, wenn es sich lohnt. Denke ich werd zukünftig öfter in die Harburger Berge, falls sich da Gemeinschaften aus Bremen ergeben, auch gern gesehen und einfach melden.


----------



## Rookie4live (15. September 2022)

moin, gruppe für mtb kenn ich nicht, aber ich fahr öfter mal von bremen in den warwer sand. auch mitm jealous. könnten da gerne mal eine tour machen. sonntag wär auch ein xco hobbyrennen in buchholz


----------

